# How can i tell if i have a bad radio?



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

I just got a cln gs3 and it can lose signal sometimes and not have 3g or 4g for a good minute or so sometimes. Do i have a bad radio or is this normal?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

Is it stock or on an AOSP rom?


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Cm10 so aosp

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A1DR1K (Sep 18, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> Cm10 so aosp
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


There's your answer.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

For a bit more info its probably the handoff that you're seeing.

The RIL on AOSP ROMs isn't perfected, so if you're in an area that's handing off between 3G/4G towers it can take a minute or two on AOSP. Just the way it is, its getting better. 3G is also a bit spotty in fringe areas on AOSP, just FYI. LTE should work as expected.


----------

